# GB - quick brining question



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

should I be stirring that brine at all?


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

No.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

I spoke too soon on the Chicken, Turkey topic.  Thanks, Alix.  Won't touch it, then.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2004)

Just stir it at the very beginning to dissolve the salt/sugar and whatever else you have in there that can dissolve, but once that is done then as Alix said there is no need to stir anymore.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

Whoo...good timing on my part.


----------

